# New B12 Coupé Driver - Searching some parts



## Tev (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi @ all!
I am from Germany and my English isn’t very well, but I hope You will understand me. I own a 1987 Nissan Sentra Sport Coupé since 2006. In Germany it’s called “Nissan Sunny Coupé”
Here are some pictures:


















I'm searching for this dash!:









It's different from the German one, that looks like this: (I think it's the same as in the Sentra B12 Sedan, but I'm not sure...)









My plan ist to swap the dash from the American Sentra Coupe into my car. Unfortunately, I didn't find this item on ebay.
Does every Sentra Coupe has this Dash or is that e rare "special" one? Does anyone know where I can buy this item? Maybe someone even has this dash and wants to sell it?

Best regards!
Tev


----------



## aliveoutofhabit (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't see the difference other than the vent on the left side...

I would gladly take the front and rear bumpers and side skirts off your hands!!

Nice car, you need wheels and it'll be beautiful.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

that is a 89 + dash. u can tell by the bezel . the first picture is from 85-88 dash. pm me ill see what i can do 4 u

chip


----------



## Tev (Oct 4, 2008)

aliveoutofhabit said:


> I don't see the difference other than the vent on the left side...
> 
> I would gladly take the front and rear bumpers and side skirts off your hands!!
> 
> Nice car, you need wheels and it'll be beautiful.


The difference is the left and right vent next to the speedometer.

And yes, you're right! I really need new wheels. I hope that I'll have enough money for them in the beginning of 2009...

I already have the corner lights from the sentra coupe. They look very cool!











Red_Coupe said:


> that is a 89 + dash. u can tell by the bezel . the first picture is from 85-88 dash. pm me ill see what i can do 4 u
> 
> chip


Thanks for this information, I'll send you a PM soon


----------



## aliveoutofhabit (Aug 25, 2008)

That's funny how you think the amber corner lights are cool (I assume US spec?). We all think the clear corner lights are awesome!

I am still super jealous of the stock body kit.


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

aliveoutofhabit said:


> I am still super jealous of the stock body kit.


So was I...thats why I had met a set shipped from Germany and modified to fit my sedan...











Btw, you can buy new dashes at OEM Surplus Parts At Giveaway Prices!


----------



## Tev (Oct 4, 2008)

aliveoutofhabit said:


> That's funny how you think the amber corner lights are cool (I assume US spec?). We all think the clear corner lights are awesome!
> 
> I am still super jealous of the stock body kit.


Sometimes you can find parts of this bodykit on ebay.de
I buyed it there, too.

Here in Europe nobody does have the amber corner lights...thats boring


----------



## Fix (Nov 15, 2007)

To the guy from Germany. Perhaps we can work some things out... Where I live is B12 haven compared to most places... I see tons of our B12s suited up, performance wise, and cosmetic wise... my family is also friends with one guy who owns some of the largest junk yards in my part of the US so he hooks me up with items, rims and sound systems mainly, but he can get me deals on other parts.. He has a few of our sentras... also another junk yard in my area has tons of them in one are!!!! right next to them old school maximas and so on.... I can prob hook you up with any american part you need... but... I'm looking for smaller JDM/Sunny bumpers... such as the ones you have in Germany... perhaps a trade? I'll go out and take pics of items you request... But I also offered to help a guy in BC Canada who has ur version of the sentra aswell... You 2 should talk, he is also looking for a Euro body kit... But I may have a bodykit for him from the junk yard so thats cool... anyways PM me ASAP.


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Ever seen that bodykit on a 4 door though? I had to plastic weld two rear bumpers together to make it fit!


----------



## Tev (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi again!

Some News from my car:
In the meantime I got the RZ-1 digital dash from Japan:








My plan is to install it into the US dash panel... But unfortunately I couldn't find this dash panel...

So I'm still searching for the dash panel that is shown above...
Can anyone help me with this part?


Tev


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

Tev said:


> Hi again!
> 
> Some News from my car:
> In the meantime I got the RZ-1 digital dash from Japan:
> ...


holy crap, the RZ-1 gauge cluster looks like the NX cluster, yet made to fit into a b12 dash.

i want.


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Can you post a pic of the back of the speedometer, I am curious if the sport coupe wiring just plugs directly in or what needs to be done to make it work?


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

Campground Man said:


> Can you post a pic of the back of the speedometer, I am curious if the sport coupe wiring just plugs directly in or what needs to be done to make it work?


the rz-1's came with CA16's and E15ET's, so i dunno if it'll wire right up. it might for yours though.


----------



## Tev (Oct 4, 2008)

Campground Man said:


> Can you post a pic of the back of the speedometer


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

yea, won't work with a normal GA or E series b12, but might work with a GA or SR swapped one.


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Looks like that one came from a E15ET since every tach I ever seen for a ca went to 9k rpm...would work fine with the factory USA b12 engine I'd assume tho.


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

Campground Man said:


> Looks like that one came from a E15ET since every tach I ever seen for a ca went to 9k rpm...would work fine with the factory USA b12 engine I'd assume tho.


the North American spedometer input is mechanical, not electrical. it could be tried, but i don't know if you would get an accurate reading, if you got one at all.


----------



## Tev (Oct 4, 2008)

Some current pics of my car:


----------

